# Home Addition cost?



## jimrs (Oct 5, 2006)

I added a room to my house a few years ago. Outside was 20X24, bedroom, bath, laundry room, and closet. The cost was about $30,000. 
I dont know if this will help you, hopefully it will. My house is pier and beam so YMMV.


----------



## mdshunk (Dec 4, 2005)

Is there some reason why you wouldn't have a few local contractors look it over and give you estimates? Such a query on the 'net will only give you a batch of wild guesses.


----------



## Russ Chewning (Oct 5, 2006)

mdshunk said:


> Is there some reason why you wouldn't have a few local contractors look it over and give you estimates? Such a query on the 'net will only give you a batch of wild guesses.


I did try to get them to look it over. I sent a rough drawing to three different local contractors. None of them bothered to respond. My guess for the reason is because a lot of contractors have a lot of work due to hurricane repairs.

Maybe they will deign to respond to my request when winter rolls around and there is not as much work.

Russ


----------

